# Tourist Visa 600



## Ansar9 (Mar 19, 2017)

Dear All:

I applied for visa with bio metric on 4-Jan-18, but still I didn't receive any reply.
Can you please let me know how much more time it will take?


----------



## conniesky (Apr 11, 2018)

Ansar9 said:


> Dear All:
> 
> I applied for visa with bio metric on 4-Jan-18, but still I didn't receive any reply.
> Can you please let me know how much more time it will take?


Hi Ansar, did you apply online or via a visa processing center? I applied online on April 1 and got notified to provide biometrics which I did through VFS-Riyadh few days after lodging my application. The guy told me I will get an email in 4-5 days.

My question is, were you notified of your biometrics and did you have to upload it?

Will appreciate your heads-up. Thank you.


----------

